# Bunny pics!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

This is my best friends rabbit Sundown. He's a Harlequin Lionhead buck. I really like him too and if she gets a nice doe to breed to him I get pick of the litter! So I'm hoping for a little Harlequin doe for me. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how adorable

my mom calls my doe Angie Harlequin due to her pattern.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

:drool: I LOOOOOOVE THAT BUNNY!!!!

 Lionheads are my favorites!!!
I think they are just soooo cute!

Totally jealous right now lol


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

That has got to be one of the cutest bunnies I have ever seen!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is the cutest little bunny! You'll have to let us know if you ever get a little doe out of him! I love the harlequin pattern, very neat, it kind of reminds me of moon spots on goats.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

he's ute.. though lionheads still can't show for ARBA.. i have three friends with very nice ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute....  :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my, the expression in the first pic, how precious. Great on getting that shot!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

ADORABLE PICS!!! i LOVE HIM!!  I hope you get your doe!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks all! I really hope we can get a little doe out of him, but my friend is looking for the 'perfect' doe to buy for him, so it may be a little while. lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the lionhead people keep trying to give me a lionhead, i keep resisting because the one that i love isn't showable


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

lol. This little guy doesn't have any papers, we kind of wish he did. But he was too cute to resist, and we're only going to try and get a couple of litters out of him.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea i dont think harelquins can even show in their speciatly shows


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Too cute! I love his color!


----------

